# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Romancing SaGa: re UniverSe Bot [BlueStacks]

## PixelBott3r

GO AFK while the bot grinds for you automatically! It'll auto use Stamina if you run out as well.

Demo: (*Free 1 Hour trial everyday!*)









Download: Pixelbotter.net - Custom Made Bots



Features:

-Story Mode: Auto play the story mode

-Farm ANY stages of your choice!

-Customize stamina refil option:

-Use Potions or Gems

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated

----------


## RinRin

I have questions will anyone get banned for using the bot? And would anyone be able to help me with my account bc i don't know how to use bots to farm

----------


## PixelBott3r

> I have questions will anyone get banned for using the bot? And would anyone be able to help me with my account bc i don't know how to use bots to farm


In general when you are using any type of cheat in a game there's always a risk of ban. To answer your question directly, to date nobody has been banned for using this bot since release many months ago

----------


## RinRin

Is it possible to give someone my login info so they can farm for me?

----------


## PixelBott3r

That's something you would have to arrange with someone or get yourself a VM

----------


## PixelBott3r

Now released on Pixelbotter v2!

----------


## PixelBott3r

bot updated 
-fixed stamina usage issue

----------

